# "Scary Spooky Stories" (Troll, 50-001, 1973)



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

I love those four albums.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Me too. Especially this one.


----------



## grimgrinningghosts (Jun 8, 2019)

Halloweiner said:


> THIS IS THE FIRST OF FOUR RECORDS RELEASED BY TROLL RECORDS. I HAVE NOW SHARED
> ALL FOUR RECORDS HERE. ENJOY!
> 
> 
> ...


I can't believe I found this album you shared nearly 4 years ago to the day.  Thank you for sharing these. Really nice. Sounds odd, but there is just something calming and reassuring listening to the stuff from when we were kids. I'm listening and writing. 👻🎃


----------

